# We need a subfourm in lolcow dedicated to furries



## Xalver (Aug 23, 2014)

The furry thread is getting big, so I think we should have a separate forum in lolcow to discuss infamous people in the fandom, as well as the various deviances involved.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 23, 2014)

No, I'm not making a furry subforum. Subforums are for individuals who persistently generate a diverse amount of hilarious content. Furries are one large group provoking the same retarded deviantry wherever you go.


----------



## Xalver (Aug 23, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> No, I'm not making a furry subforum. Subforums are for individuals who persistently generate a diverse amount of hilarious content. Furries are one large group provoking the same retarded deviantry wherever you go.


Was that why blue pill was taken down?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, it's off to Spergatory you go. The thread you made was totally gay, Hi Ho Hi Ho Hi Ho.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm sure you can find furry forums to do this sort of gossiping


----------



## Null (Aug 23, 2014)

The problem with that is denoting someone as a furry doesn't really help identify what sort of lolcow they are. At least Blue Pill had a set topic that sort-of made sense, which was delusions and promoting shitty lifestyles. What is a furry's theme? How do you conclusively determine if one is a furry?

It's like getting rid of the dewy decimal system in favor of organizing books by color.


----------



## Xalver (Aug 23, 2014)

If 


Null said:


> The problem with that is denoting someone as a furry doesn't really help identify what sort of lolcow they are. At least Blue Pill had a set topic that sort-of made sense, which was delusions and promoting shitty lifestyles. What is a furry's theme? How do you conclusively determine if one is a furry?
> 
> It's like getting rid of the dewy decimal system in favor of organizing books by color.


they are part if the fandom?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't think that's necessary. Furries are a big diverse group and it is too complex to find something relevant enough to make a new subforums about it.

also xalver stop creating shitty threads and posts goddamn


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Aug 23, 2014)

As much as furries try to make their identity about being a furry, that is in no way their defining characteristic. 

Chris is not funny because he's autistic, he isn't funny because of his gender/sexuality, and he isn't funny because he has a fursona, a lot of people are autistic, genderfucked, have fursonas and are boring. Running guy respects wolves, doesn't know much about guns and is a narcissist, none of those things on their own are what makes him funny (some would argue he isn't funny at all but that's another matter). Golden Knight has a mullet, something else, and pedophile or whatever. Moleman is technicolor autism shot through a kaleidoscope.

Why do these guys have their own subforums? Because people want to talk about unique and exceptional individuals who have risen to the cream of the crap. Meanwhile furries sits on page 4 of lolcow with fewer posts than the Wogglebug thread because people don't really give a shit about them. 

Furries are weird I guess, but general weirdness doesn't require a subforum. An exceptionally weird furry is an ordinary lolcow, being a furry is nothing special. We don't have a subforum for autistic lolcows, even though there are a lot of them, and we don't need a subforum for autism (that's what the supporter's forum is for) because we aren't here to laugh at autistics or furries, we're here to laugh at the most special of snowflakes in the blizzard of retards.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Aug 23, 2014)

While I agree that furries are subhuman filth and I want to kickflip their souls with a fully automatic lazer scope Uzi, but there's a huge level of variance between the boring ones and the really funny crazy ones. I think if you honed in on a more specific subsection of the fanbase, like a really crazy site or forum or something (crazy by furry standards) then a thread would be good, but right now it's a needle in the haystack kind of situation so I don't see a lot of bang for our buck.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2014)

the point being with making a furry drama forum would just attract furries to sperg about people they don't like. in which case, it just creats a magnet for people we will make fun of. no one will really join in other than other furries. it will end up just circle jerking like the brony thread or the weeaboo thread with every normal person laughing at the posters in that forum


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Aug 23, 2014)

It seems the consensus on this is a universal "no, fuck you, sperg" so this thread is getting locked. Peace.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 23, 2014)

Press 1 if this debate is over


----------

